# anywhere in central florida?



## paintrain3278 (Dec 27, 2005)

i have been looking for any place in the central florida area where i can get a body kit put on a 03 nissan sentra for a decent price.i looked all around my local area in titusville and found nothing,i am sure there is some places in orlando or tampa,if anyone knows a good place hit me up.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well, you're on the interweb, might as well start there......


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> well, you're on the interweb, might as well start there......


 in-ter-web


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

*shops*



paintrain3278 said:


> i have been looking for any place in the central florida area where i can get a body kit put on a 03 nissan sentra for a decent price.i looked all around my local area in titusville and found nothing,i am sure there is some places in orlando or tampa,if anyone knows a good place hit me up.



theres a couple in daytona, 3 of them that i know of...if you dont mind the drive i can look up the exact adresses :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to some car shows / meets.
Find a car that you really like and has good work.
Ask the owner some questions.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.actionperformance.net/
Radicalride.com
Projekt7tuning.com

these are all in daytona....about 5 or 10 minutes from each other..ride and action performance have both been featured in magazines..I don't know if that means anything to you..projekt7 has a dyno......just get the phone numbers from the sites and call them......and the going to car shows/meets is not a bad idea either


----------

